# Are you good with your hands?



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a simple question. Are you good working with your hands? Provide examples, and be sure to not think you're good with your hands because you can preform one little skill.
Your answers are appreciated.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

If that includes painting on canvas, gardening, decorating, then yes I am. 

On my first house, I hammered in nail plates, painted soffits and sanded & painted so many surfaces it's not funny. I even have my own tools for odd jobs around the home. It goes with being married to a builder I guess. There is another gift I have with my hands, but that probably belongs in another forum. :wink:

So are you good with your hands?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not sure how narrow or broad it can be myself. 
As far as I go, I can spin things and do things like hold a knife and use nun chucks, but say I'm next to worthless when it comes to even the most mundane/easy tasks like hammering a nail or scooping food out of a big pot. I would consider myself "bad" with my hands, despite knowing some tricks.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes

I have no problem building things out of wood, clay or legos. I can repair lawn mowers and cars. I can construct model kits and paint them but have no talent for weathering or battle damage. I can play violin. I can wire and solder. I can build a computer.


----------



## Cryptic (Jun 24, 2010)

I have strong hand-eye co-ordination when focused (surgery). However, I have a great talent for dropping things and spilling stuff on myself if there is anything else for me to pay attention to.

So in the real world, pretty clumsy. When it counts? Marvellous.


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

Poor. That's why I do all of my assignments on the computer. I'm not too good with painting or anything else either.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Music, art, building/putting things together, tinkering with things, taking them apart, shooting guns, animals who normally aren't too social seem to love what I do and I hope men do as well :wink:. The one thing I am totally uncoordinated in is typing, I think it's possibly because I have long clumsy fingers when typing, everything else comes naturally.


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

No, decidely horrible. Horrible handwriting as well. I am fairly good with building stuff, but that's mostly because I really know very well in thoery what needs to be done, which partially compensates for the rotten execution.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahh forgot that, I have terrible handwriting too, despite the fact I draw rather well according to a lot of people, I'd rather not sound like I'm bragging in any way :wink: I found an old writing book from when I was in grade 1 and I swear my writing has not improved since then, half the time I can't even read it. My teachers used to criticise it it was/is so bad :crying:


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

Mine actually has. It's gone from atrocious to really bad. However, I'm a doctor now, so it's expected :laughing:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol, you're lucky you have an excuse, I guess I'll just have to figure out how to draw my thoughts/feelings and other things in order for people to understand, I just can't fathom how to do it. Pictionary maybe? :tongue: Strangely I was rather good at that though lol.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> Are you good with your hands?


hahaha no.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Revy2Hand said:


> Ahh forgot that, I have terrible handwriting too,


I have always been told that my writing (I print) is very tidy. In fact my mother in law always used to ask me to write out cards for people, for her. 
When I was at school I used to have this obsession with handwriting. I wanted it to look perfect so I used to copy aspects that I admired about other people's writing until I got my own style. 
I do nice calligraphy too, which I use for my handwritten recipe book, and once I got paid to do calligraphy on placecards for someone's wedding.


----------



## Phoenix Down (Jul 2, 2010)

That's what she said.


----------



## ENTPreneur (Dec 13, 2009)

I can be, but I theorize heavily before doing anything "handy" so it takes forever...


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I so love that my man is handy. He is a builder, but he can cross over into some other trades too, it's just the way his practical brain works. He is good at teaching me practical stuff too.


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've been playing music since I was young. The violin in particular calls for flexibility, absolute precision and control in both hands. I'm good at technical drawing and finely detailed things like crafts.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a tradesman, and jack of all trades. I have rebuilt engines from small 2 strokes to large diesels, I can weld and forge steel and alloys.
I manually cleared the forest where I live ( chainsaws, axes, wedges, crowbars, pulleys cables and sweat) and built the house in which I reside start to finish with no heavy equiptment, just a desire to do it myself with no assistance. I am a plumber, drainer and gasfitter by trade. If there is a task to be done I need to know how to do it and carry it out. And it is impereitive I do this to the exacting standards of those who carry out such tasks on a regular basis. Or I pull it all back to zero and start again. Inside me is an intellect beyond the manual world in which im trapped, and its screaming to escape.:crying:
I need to know how things work and how to improve their function.
I have very neat flowing handwriting that is commented on regularly. 
Im terrible with computers ( 1 finger hover, circling typist ) this has taken me over five minuites to type.:laughing:


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't really take the time to be precise with my hands. As long as you 'get what I was going for', it's okay. The only time this doesn't quite work is in Art. I'm absolutely terrible at observational drawing or any sort of realism, especially if I'm not able to 'sketch it out' first. I draw in big, loose shapes, not details!

I'm always told my lines are 'expressive'. I think this is just code for 'messy'.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

I'm fairly good with my hands-when I am concentrating. If I'm not paying much attention I have a tendency to lose my grip and drop items.
I'm decent at drawing, not bad with a glass cutter, handy with a sewing machine, decent typist, and somewhat ambidextrous (EX: I write with my right. but open/unlock doors with my left). I'm learning how to play the ocarina and the piano. 

My print handwriting looks like cursive.  It's nearly illegible. I'm fairly good at writing in different 'fonts', though.


----------

